# I can't cut a rhinestone design



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I have the DAS stone cut pro along with the GCC expert 24 cutter. I have cut about 20 templates on the stencil material from DAS with no luck. I put the material in and it won't cut the material per the design. I tried a small design from the software and it cut fine the first time, then the second time it didn't cut the design right. I have not changed the design but every time I cut it it turns out different. I have even bought vinyl to practice with and every time it cuts different. Again not changing anything in my design. Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong? Could it be that the cutter is bad? None of the buttons on the cutter work but the off/on line and the pause. Thanks for any help you can give me
Jayme


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

HMMM. Sounds like the data is getting garbled somewhere along the way. Have you made sure all connections are fully seated? Have you unplugged and replugged everything as well as powered down and back up? Power down, unplug, replug, and power up. Have you tried a different USB port on your pc. Maybe the one you are using has a conflict with something else you have plugged in. Do you have a printer plugged in and turned on while you are using the cutter? Try turning it off and unplugging it to see if it is causing a conflict.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I have tried all those things and still the same result. Plus I have to turn off the cutter to reset after every cut or the blade won't recognize the material in the cutter. Total frustration


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

So you get one good cut? Have you tried going off line, reset starting point and go back on line? Could possibly be a setting of some sort.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I have tried that. I have to turn the power on the cutter off to start another project. I can't cut one, take it out, reload and cut again. The machine will only read the material if I turn it off and then load my material and then turn it back on. I can't even use the arrow buttons on the cutter as they don't work. I am just starting in this area so this is my first cutter I have ever owned. I'm trying to rule out that it isn't me before I start making phone calls. I'm so frustrated as I have probably used at least $200 worth of material and I have nothing to show for it Thanks for all your help I really appreciate it!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess an email/call to DAS on Monday is in order. When you push the off line button nothing happens? Is that correct?


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I did not buy the cutter from DAS, just the software and supplies. The off line, on line and pause button are the only buttons that work on the cutter. I am able to stop the cutting process but when I go back online it doesn't do anything. Meaning it will not read material to start another project I have to turn the machine off to start another project. Maybe that is the way the cutter is suppose to be? I just don't know as I have never used one. I would think the up, down, left and right buttons should have a purpose? I'm just starting to wondering if the cutter is defective at this point. Maybe I need to invest in another cutter?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Jayme, between jobs when you reload material, press Origin twice to read the material. Let me know if that works.
If that doesn't work, press Offline/Online twice and then press Origin twice.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok I will try that in the morning. I tried cutting 7 templates today and all were bad. Thank god 6 were on vinyl!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The 4 buttons only work at start up to read the media and when in offline to move the starting position. They are also used in the offline position to navigate the settings when you go into the different buttons off the the side. At least on my cutter. I have a GCC Jagaur IV.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Jayme,

I have nothing to contribute here, so probably shouldn't even post in this thread, but I just wanted to say I feel your pain. There is nothing more frustrating than cutter problems, and I've had a bunch of them. I hate this part of the process.

I hate cutting rhinestone templates SO MUCH that I will put it off as long as possible. lol. Of course, when I have a problem after I do finally decide to cut, that makes it even worse, because then I am out of time to meet a deadline. But I can't help it -- I'll do anything besides cutting. Sometimes if cutting is the only task I have to do, I'll decide that it's time I really must clean my office. ha! 

Good luck!! I sympathize (I realize that's not helpful, though.)


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Leap! I told my husband maybe I need to just send my designs to someone else and forget this part of my business. Then sell my cutter and move on. I have made about 25 designs and I can't get one to cut. People have been waiting for 3 weeks and all I can say is "sorry I'm having technical difficulties". Definitely not the way you want to start a business relationship. I'm gonna give it one more week and then I need to move on and have a plan B. Thanks for your understanding!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are you using Stone Cut Pro? If so, are you converting to rhinestones and changing the number to 2? That should resolve cutting issues as long as your overcut, offset, pressure, and blade depth are correct.. I don't know what to tell you about having to reset the cutter every time.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Jayme...
Send me some of your designs and I will cut them for you and mail the templates to you. That will at least get you started in being able to get some orders out.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Jayme,

I was thinking that although your problem sounds very different than the ones I've had recently, I should at least tell you what I've learned just in case it's something that you may be having problems with. It sounds like we are using the same materials and software. I think the problems are different though.....

One problem I had was that I was trying to use stone stencil material that had gotten too hot. I didn't realize that the material was the problem until I had gone through a couple of rolls, changing blades, cutter settings, etc.

Another problem I have finally figured out, is that my cutter (GCC Jaguar III,) will be cutting with the stone stencil settings and then, just in the middle of sending cut jobs to the cutter, it will switch itself to the settings for vinyl, so then won't cut through the stone stencil material. I don't know why it's doing this, but I've learned to look and make sure it's still on stone stencil settings each time before I hit the cut icon. Every once in awhile, it has switched and I need to change it.

That's about all I've figured out.  Good luck!


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I got the cutter to work! It was the best day ever to cut a template and then pull the material off my carrier sheet with every single cut (circle) left behind! I found a great video on you tube by Sandy (A forum member) that helped me with all my problems. I also changed my number from one to two, checked the over cut and since I didn't have a manual I had no idea the 3 rollers needed to be positioned on the white markers. I'm sure it sounds so ridiculous to anyone that uses a cutter but for someone that has never owned or used a cutter it wasn't obvious. Or maybe it is, but I'm extremely technically challenged! LOL Now that I have figured out all my settings I am loving my cutter. Thanks for all the help from everyone and thanks to Sandy for her amazing video! Actually I think it's Sandy Jo, monkeymeme?


----------

